# Thorcraft Cobra G30 Schematic



## mokomon (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me . I'm looking for a schematic for a Thorcraft Cobra G50 amp schematic. Thanks


----------



## fishbox (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have a schematic, but I do have the amp, which I just had serviced. It sounds great. It has had its original speaker replaced with an unmarked no-name some time in its past. Is your speaker original? What's its impedance?


----------

